# help im a newbie and need angel fish help...



## narieno1 (Mar 9, 2008)

does anyone know or recomend any good books(preferably ebooks) on raising angel fish and keeping them healthy?


----------



## Dtld9 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here you go, the outline sounds good, don't know if it is though.

http://www.cheappetstore.com/ebooks.php/Fish-611/Angelfish-9072/


----------

